# Filmtitel gesucht.



## Gamefruit93 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich suche einen Film, aber mir ist der Name entfallen. 
Es geht um einen Mann der noch der einzigste Mensch ist der sterben kann und er liegt im sterben.
Er erzählt einem anderen dann wie sein Leben hätte laufen können in 3 verschiedenen Sichtweisen.
Der kam mal auf ARD.


----------



## Balthar (9. Februar 2012)

mmmh ich kenne den Film komm aber gerade nich auf den Name


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. Februar 2012)

Balthar schrieb:


> mmmh ich kenne den Film komm aber gerade nich auf den Name


 
Dann sind wir ja schon zwei.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2012)

Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass alle anderen Menschen unsterblich sind, oder wie? War das ein Sci-Fi FIlm, oder eher so was "künstlerisches" ?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habs gefunden. 
Er heißt "Mr. Nobody".


----------



## Balthar (10. Februar 2012)

LOOOOL und ich dachte das wäre der falsche


----------



## Gothic1806 (10. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp muß besorgt werden ^^


----------



## OctoCore (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ihn noch auf der Platte, als Aufzeichnung.
_Ein Mann, drei Leben - Mr. Nobody.ts_ 
Von Ende November 2011 - noch nicht angesehen. Taugt der was?


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2012)

Der Science-Fiction-Film "Ein Mann, drei Leben - Mr. Nobody" dürfte  zu  den aufwendigsten und intellektuell ambitioniertesten Werken des neueren   europäischen Kinos gehören. Das Budget betrug über 30 Millionen Euro,  allein  die Dreharbeiten dauerten fast ein halbes Jahr, und in seiner  komplex  verschachtelten Geschichte greift Regisseur Jaco Van Dormael  ("Toto der  Held") eine überbordende Menge an philosophischen Theorien  auf. Das  klingt nach schwerem Stoff, wird von Dormael jedoch immer  wieder durch  hintersinnigen Humor und augenzwinkernde Anspielungen auf  Klassiker wie  "2001", "Harold und Maude" oder "Matrix" aufgelockert.  In der  Titelrolle beeindruckt Jared Leto ("Panic Room"), unterstützt  von einem  Ensemble, zu dem unter anderem Sarah Polley ("Splice - Das   Genexperiment"), Diane Kruger ("Unknown Identity") und Rhys Ifans   ("Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 1") gehören.



> Taugt der was?


Ja


----------



## OctoCore (10. Februar 2012)

Na, dann werde ich ihn mir mal gepflegt zu Gemüte führen. Bin mal gespannt, ob er eigenständig ist oder eine literarische Vorlage hat. Falls ja, werde ich es schon merken.


----------

